# [SOLVED] nie mogę zamontować nowego pendrivera

## kaladann

Witam!

Zakupłem nowego pena 2 GB ze względu na większą pojemność. Poprzedni działa bez problemów (kingston 256MB)

..i nie mogę go za cholerę zamontować.

przy próbie ręcznego zamontowania 

mount /mnt/usb

pokazuje ze

```
localhost dune # mount /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist

```

dziwne bo jak podlacze kingstona to działa na tym samym /dev/sdb1.

jak zrobie lsusb to widzi mi tego nowego pena:

```
localhost dune # lsusb

...

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 3538:0059 Power Quotient International Co., Ltd

...

```

ten "power quotient...." to własnie ten nowy pendrive(IPQ) 

za to komenda fdisk -l daje coś takiego:

```
ocalhost dune # fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 2021 MB, 2021654528 bytes

63 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1010 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 3906 * 512 = 1999872 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x6f20736b

This doesn't look like a partition table

Probably you selected the wrong device.

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   ?      199216      491461   570754815+  72  Unknown

Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(357, 116, 40) logical=(199215, 34, 11)

Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(357, 32, 45) logical=(491460, 44, 51)

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

...

Partition table entries are not in disk order

localhost dune #                             
```

chyba cos tu jest nie tak..formatowałem pena pod windowsem xp jeszcze raz ale to nic nie daje (na fat16 i fat32)..rzecz jasna w XP wszytko z penem wporządku widzi czyta zapisuje itd od ręki.

Szczerze mówiąc szukałem w google ale nie znalazłem niczego co by pasowało do tej własnie sytuacji.

 co mam  zrobić...?Last edited by kaladann on Sat Jul 19, 2008 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Utwórz nowa tablicę partycji i normalnie zrób system plików fat32, powinno działać.

----------

## kaladann

tak rzeczywiscie ..zalozylem partycje od nowa format i jest okey..ale pojawil sie inny nieoczekiwany problem..

Mam te dwa peny i chce je np. podłączyć jednoczesnie . zrobilem w fstab dodatkowy wpis na drugiego pena (u mnie drugi pen w /dev/sdc1  na /mnt/usb2 ) zgodnie z tym co pokazywał mi fdisk -l (sdc1)

ale po wyjmowaniu i wkladaniu penów gentoo sobie zmienia jak chce urządzenia dev...czyli raz robi sobie z sdb1 sdc1, raz z scd1 na sde1.

Dzięki temu co chwila mam problem z zamontowaniem penów bo to co jest w fstab nie zgadza sie z tym co akurat co widzi gentoo .

Wszystko działa okey do momentu gdy peny sobie siedzą w usb i ich nie wyjmuję. no i jest na to jakis solution ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak je wyjmujesz przed odmontowaniem to jego urzadzenie wisi w dev, odmontuj przed tym zabiegiem.

----------

## kaladann

W zasadzie mozna uznać że działa. w zasadzie bo mam terazproblem z KDE bo po odmontowaniu pena i wyjeciu go z usb i ponownym wlozeniu kde pokazyje okno dialogowe ze montuje pod wlasciwym mnt ale zawiesza sie ten proces na 0% i pozniej cale kde dziwnie chodzi.

Musze wejsc recznie do katalu mnt/xxx i tam widac go zamontowanego ale w KDE juz nie ma jego ikonki. pozniej musze juz wszytko recznie w konsoli robic bo HAL jakby nie działa..tylko za pierwszym razem po uruchomieniu kompa..

Tak wiec w sumie działa i nie działa..mi to wygodnie. 

ale ok. dziękuje za pomoc. mozna uznac ze problem tpoicowy zostal w 100% rozwiązany. a z KDE bede sie musial jeszcze pomeczyc bo moze to wina tego ze zaminiełem w kde konquerora na dolphina jak dom. manager plików.

dziekuje.

----------

